# List of 86 Dry Cat Foods, Flavors and Meat Order



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a list of 86 dry cat foods. It's colour coded.

*A complete list of ingredients is at the bottom of the chart. They are listed in order.*[attachment=2:1wwr1xte]CatFoodListPDF.pdf[/attachment:1wwr1xte]
Once opened, a bag of cat food is good for 3 months. If frozen, it is good for 6 months.

*Here's a list of the foods in order by first ingredient (main flavor). This is helpful while making a mix.* _(Anchovy, Beef, Chicken, Duck, Herring, Lamb, Peas, Salmon, Trout, Turkey, Sweet Potato, Venison, Whitefish)._ *Fish can cause stinky poop!*
[attachment=1:1wwr1xte]ListedByIngredient.pdf[/attachment:1wwr1xte]
*Note: Beef (and pork) are hard to digest.

*Here's a list of the foods in order by meat.*
[attachment=0:1wwr1xte]MeatOrder.pdf[/attachment:1wwr1xte]


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Canadien - these lists are seriously amazing. The organization & presentation is perfect.

I'm assuming you did this by yourself? How on earth did you go about it? How long did it take you? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Saves me time thanks for sharing it, I already had about 60 done by the time you posted this, but this one works fine just wanted to get more up to date information out there once I got permission from the admin


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Canadien - these lists are seriously amazing. The organization & presentation is perfect.
> 
> I'm assuming you did this by yourself? How on earth did you go about it? How long did it take you? :shock:


Yeah, I did it by myself. I was bored, and just started doing it :lol: . It took me just about 7 hours. I worked at it 7 hours straight lol. Plus, the older lists are out of date, foods have changed, been discontinued, etc. I'm proud of myself haha  .



TWCOGAR said:


> Saves me time thanks for sharing it, I already had about 60 done by the time you posted this, but this one works fine just wanted to get more up to date information out there once I got permission from the admin


I'm also working on one with foods containing the "not so good, but breeders till use them" ingredients.  I'll post it on here when I'm done.


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

I love it!  I like that everythings all in one place, instead of looking up a food on the other list, then having to search for the ingredients and fat content. And the warning about fish is good! I messed up on my first food and phew!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did a really great job with the lists


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I fixed the mistakes in the meat order list:  
[attachment=0:w5lqu54q]MeatOrderUpdated.pdf[/attachment:w5lqu54q]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How many food list does one forum really need?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> How many food list does one forum really need?


I agree with Larry. Plus, there isn't a cut and dried equation for how much fat a hedgehog needs at a certain age or activity level, so colour coding according is very deceiving and purely opinion based.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think everyone appreciates your uber work and some may find it very useful but I suspect new hedgie owners are going to be confused when they see two separate food lists.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I think Canadien made the food list because the other one was so outdated


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I used the list when I fed kibble but haven't looked at it for a few months.

Maybe the OP should contact an Administrator and see if it can be part of the kibble sticky? This way there would still be only one list. The problem with any list of food is they do tend to become outdated rather quickly so need to be maintained. People come...they go...old lists stay...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since these food threads are turning into a war, I'm going to step in here with a few facts.

None of you that are giving advice or writing these lists have any long time, multiple hedgehog experience so to say something is good or bad is your opinions based only on what you have read.

You weren't owners in the beginning when kitten food was the norm and breeders and owners alike were having good results. Some still feed kitten. Then things started to change and people/breeders were feeding the crap foods and yes, many still feed the crap with no problems.

Now the trend has gone to feeding the highest quality foods but are we really seeing any benefits? We have already seen many cases in the past few years where Wellness has caused problems with stomach upset. Many people, myself included, feel these high quality foods are too hot for our hedgehogs and will cause problems either short or long term.

So, in other words, nobody really has a clue what is best for our quilled friends. So to say that someone is feeding a crap food, well it may be crap for them but we really don't know for sure. Same with the high quality foods. Sure they are excellent quality but are they necessarily good for our hedgehogs. All this is purely speculation.

Basically, people need to do what they personally feel is best for their own hedgehog based on what we know so far which really isn't much. We know that high protein is harmful. We know that fish based food make their poop stink. We know that Wellness can cause stomach upset. We also know that for many hedgehogs kibble size and shape is as important as taste.

So, in all my ramblings, I suggest that the food list be simply that, a list that states the facts about each food. Highlight the foods that are over 35% protein as not appropriate because we know high protein is not good. Highlight the fish based foods as causing smelly poops, and highlight that Wellness has been known to frequently cause stomach upset. Otherwise, it's up to the individual owner to decide if they want to feed what many consider to be crap.

To state that certain foods are good for certain ages, or activity levels is very deceiving because there is no cut and dried answer and fat levels need to be based on the individual hedgehog, not just because it is under or over 6 months.

I agree the original food list needs to be updated but with facts, not personal opinions. I also think we need the opinions of some of the hedgie people who have been around from the beginning.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

> None of you that are giving advice or writing these lists have any long time, multiple hedgehog experience so to say something is good or bad is your opinions based only on what you have read.


Ok, so I guess you might as well be the only one who can post hey? Since 99% of the people on here haven't had hedgehogs for 10+years, we don't know squat about hedgehogs hey? There is a complete double standard on here (like stated before), and there is defiantly a favorites game.



> I agree the original food list needs to be updated but with facts, not personal opinions. I also think we need the opinions of some of the hedgie people who have been around from the beginning.


Well then how about one of you "hedgie people who have been around from the beginning" make a list? Surely over a 3 year period you'd have enough time. Honestly, I could make a perfect list, and there would still be the responses:

"How many food list does one forum really need?"
"I agree with Larry."
"I think everyone appreciates your uber work and some may find it very useful but"

However, if someone else you knew more made a list, even if they've only had a hedgehog for a few years, those responses wouldn't be there. You'd offer some advice on fixing it, but there would be no rude comments.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are totally missing my point. I am trying to point out that there is no cut and dried answer on what constitutes a good hedgehog food and everyone has different opinions. To make a list that is for everyone to read and follow, it needs to be more than just opinions of a few. We need input from everyone and we need to find out why people have shifted from foods such as kitten and what we now consider crap. 

If the list is going to be based on opinions, then we need opinions from everyone and especially those that have owned hedgehogs from the beginning and find out why the trends have changed over the years. 

Opinions are fine but they are just that so the point I was trying to make is, leave the opinions out of it and just state facts, or get more opinions from people who have owned hedgehogs since the beginning and find out why food trends have changed over the years.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think Nancy is being unfair at all. 

We just don't know what is good/bad...there IS no good/bad food. When you start a list and are discussing 'junk' or 'crap' foods, you are giving your own personal evaluation...if it doesn't work for you, don't use it. Pretty simple.

I don't feed ANY kibble...does that make me better than you? worse? is my hedgie healthier? Who knows? All I am doing is what *I* think is best for Sumo. If people want to know more about a kibble-free diet, I help them. I certainly don't think any less of people who feed kibble. Even 'crap' kibble. If people want to know more about kibble, I direct them to the list we have been using for years. Yes, some of the foods need to be updated, but the basics don't change. Take the list to the store with you - you'll still find it useful. Then decide what YOU want to feed YOUR hedgie.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I wasn't surprised at all the get a rude comment from you. I expected it.

What's fair in the favorites game?
What's fair about being rude?

I hardly feed any kibble, but did I include that on the list? NO. So was my personal opinion really on that list, no.

Honestly, how hard would it be to say, "I think you should just take off the age colour code. Warning for fish is good though."? If I was someone more known by you, that would have been said.

The basics don't change, really? The 4th food on that list is "Innova Senior Cat Food Dry". We know that food is too high in protein, yet, someone sees it, buys it, comes on here all happy they have a good food, just to be told it could cause problems. Same with the Blue Longevity, and smelly poop.

Did I write, *YOU MUST DO THIS!!!!*. No. Did I include that I hardly feed kibble? No.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

As with MANY other recent threads this is going nowhere. I suggest a moderator blocks this thread before it gets ugly as I've seen it happening before.

It's so sad. When I started visiting this website a year ago I thought this was probably the most friendly forum on the internet. Now every single day when I log in (and I don't have time to log in every day anymore) I come across a thread that turned out to be a huge online discussion. 

I hope you guys understand that this can scare first time visitors away.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

There have been many times when I've wanted to say, screw this forum, and leave.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Honestly, how hard would it be to say, "I think you should just take off the age colour code. Warning for fish is good though."? If I was someone more known by you, that would have been said.


How is what I wrote rude.



> To state that certain foods are good for certain ages, or activity levels is very deceiving because there is no cut and dried answer and fat levels need to be based on the individual hedgehog, not just because it is under or over 6 months.


I said it's deceiving and explained why. How is that rude?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, I can't stand this discussions anymore. Can a moderator please lock this thread?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

No offense, but if you can't stand it, don't open it. It's not that hard. 

It's not what you said, its how you said it. And how you 3 come off. And this def. isn't the first time.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I'd rather see all this effort go towards Kelsey's kibble size picture thread :lol: I find that MUCH more useful. I need to find more kibble shapes that my boy will actually eat, especially now that Blue Spa changed their shapes  I'm back to cutting all my kibbles in half daily :roll: or else my boy eats half as much as he normally would. I think I have a hollow section on my finger from the scissors :lol: 

The basics are still the same, the protein levels, general fat levels, meats for ingredients. The old food list gives a general guide, and if people have questions, they ask. And even back when I first got my boy, he has never ever eaten kitten food, or any food that higher than 12% fat. Why? He may only weigh 310g, but he is still teardropped shaped, so I fed him accordingly. So at 8 weeks, he was on low fat adult food. 
So many of the feedings for runners have all been personally done and actually implemented on LG's Inky. And even SHE doesn't claim it to be a clear cut way of feeding. She does it, and she shares. Kinda like how MissC has been implementing more of a natural diet and sharing her results. THAT is what a forum should be. 

I think, if you just take out the colour coding, perhaps organize by protein/fat levels for... 2 meats, 1 meat, meat meal, kinda like the old list, it would be purely facts. And you would also have to include ALL foods available out there if you really want to do this and make the updated list. You can, if you wish, even include a section for foods that are higher in fat, though it would probably just the "regular" version of the low fats that we'd end up feeding in the under 15% fat section.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> I think, if you just take out the colour coding, perhaps organize by protein/fat levels for... 2 meats, 1 meat, meat meal, kinda like the old list, it would be purely facts. And you would also have to include ALL foods available out there if you really want to do this and make the updated list. You can, if you wish, even include a section for foods that are higher in fat, though it would probably just the "regular" version of the low fats that we'd end up feeding in the under 15% fat section.


I had started one like that to fix the one I have, but gave up on it after reading these comments.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

i agree with Susana that it does make me a little timid (for me just getting my hedgie soon, and being new) but i must say that i like this list and i believe that you could just leave it alone or ask kindly if you could change it a little. i say kudos to you for making this list though! i think that i will use a mix of foods from here, Halo Spot's Stew Sensitive Formula Turkey Recipe Cat Food,Halo Spot's Stew Grain Free Formula Hearty Chicken Recipe Cat Food, and Holistic Select Duck Meal Radiant Health Adult Dry Cat Food. i would love to know if people on here agree with these. i read some of these comments and went  but i can see how some people could take this as being rude and some people being like yes i totally agree. i just hope everyone will take the advise of others and do what you believe is the best for your hedgehog. i hope we can all settle this


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i agree with farmgirl.. its hard to interpret the emotions behind text.. i think everyone meant well though!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I would just like to say thanks to the original poster for the new list. I saved a copy for later use. I found it quite helpful, informative and contained important facts...I saw no serious personal opinions in it other than what is repeatedly passed on here by most posters. 

I do find the suggestion that just because someone is new or has not had hedgehogs long that they should not have opinions is way off base. There are a lot of crappy breeders around just because they have been around a long time or have multiple hedgehogs doesn't make their opinions more valid than anyone elses. Sure if there is no real research/ proof on what is or is not perfect one can call it all "opinion".... but any idiot regardless of experience can read a label and tell what is or is not a crap food full of junk.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

CanadienHedgie said:


> No offense, but if you can't stand it, don't open it. It's not that hard.
> 
> It's not what you said, its how you said it. And how you 3 come off. And this def. isn't the first time.


CanadianHedgie you seem to go out of the way to be rude and insulting to people. It makes me feel that you are trying to make yourself look better than everyone else, and if others don't agree with that you get angry and ruder. Nothing rude was said to you by Nancy or any one else on this thread. A comment was made on how you could improve your list but you choice to see that as an insult. The comment above about "no offense, but if you can't stand it, don't open it" is very RUDE to everyone on the forum and uncalled for. Just because you read about something and research does not mean you are knowledgeable about it. I truely believe you should listen more and criticize less.


----------

